# Looking for place that sells glass



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

Where can I buy custom glass for cheap? Thing is I only need small pieces of glass (each side at most 22").

Is there a place that I can get it cut for me too?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

JNSN said:


> Where can I buy custom glass for cheap? Thing is I only need small pieces of glass (each side at most 18").
> 
> Is there a place that I can get it cut for me too?


How many pieces and what sizes, I got some sidewalk glass I cut for repairs


----------

